# HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können



## GTA 3 (12. Januar 2013)

*HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Hey, wir sind gerade dabei nen neuen HTPC fürs Wohnzimmer zusammenzubauen und könnten eure Hilfe gebrauchen.

Vom Fernseher her haben wir einen Samsung UE46D6400, der 3D fähig ist. Da waren auch 2 3D Brillen dabei.

So jetzt zum Rechner. Wir wollen einen Rechner der 3D Blurays lesen und wiedergeben kann. Außerdem soll er von der Kraft her noch einige Reserven Parat haben.

Unsere Konfiguration sieht bisher gut aus. (Amazonpreise)

CPU: AMD A10 5800 K für 119 € 
Die CPU ist stark genug und ist optimal.

GPU: Wir denken die integriert HD 7660D ist stark genug.
Nun meine Frage dazu, ist die auch 3D fähig ? Kann sie 3D Bluray wiedergeben ?

Ram: G.Skill 1866-919 Sniper Arbeitsspeicher 8GB

Mainboard: ASUS Mainboard F2A85-M Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0
Auch hier die Frage. Der HDMI Steckplatz ist der auch für 3D geeignet ? Ich weiß das man für 3D mindestens HDMI 1.4 braucht. Ist dieser Steckplatz dafür geeignet ?

Gehäuse: Hier brauchen wir eure Hilfe! Wir wollen ein nicht zu großes Gehäuse haben. Es kann zwar größer sein als ein DVD Player im Wohnzimmer, aber darf maximal so groß sein wie eine HIFI Anlage.
Bisher habe ich ein Auge auf den hier geworfen. Ist der ok ? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004VG66RK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195

Bluraylaufwerk:
LG BH16NS40 Ich hoffe der ist Bluray 3D fähig.

Festplatte: 
Samsung 840

Netzteil: Welches soll ich holen und wie viel Watt brauche ich ?

Außerdem ein Blurayprogramm, sowie eine Funktastatur und Maus, wir wollen so wenig Kabeln wie möglich.


----------



## soth (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Was darf denn alles zusammen kosten?

Der A10 kann 3D-Blu-Rays abspielen. Ich glaube auch kaum, das Asus die HDMI Buchse als 1.3 ausgeführt hat...
Blu-Ray Laufwerke sind generell in der Lage 3D-Blu-Rays abzuspielen, der limitierende Faktor ist hier die Software.
Retail-Laufwerke beinhalten eigentlich auch immer ein (veraltete Version einer) Abspielsoftware.

Das Gehäuse ist auch in Ordnung, je nachdem, wie groß es sein (nenn am Besten mal deine Hifi-Komponenten) und was es kosten darf, kann man noch Alternativvorschläge geben!
Abhängig vom Gehäuse und der restlichen Ausstattung, kann man dann auch ein Netzteil empfehlen...

Schnelle RAM-Riegel sind übrigens nur für Spiele interessant, da sie heute aber kaum teurer sind, kann man sie schon mitnehmen. 
1866er RAM reicht hier im Normalfall aus, alles andere ist unverhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## Perry (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Wie Soth sagt, Laufwerk ist irrelevant, die Software ist wichtig, wenn du nicht alle 2 Jahre eine neue Version kaufen möchtest nimm Arcsoft Totalmedia, die habe ich auch, kannst du nur über die Webseite beziehen.
Kauf sie auf der englischen Seite, der Preis ist jeweil 99$ od. 99€. Keine Angst du kannst die trotzdem in Deutsch installieren und betreiben. Außerdem kannst du viele verschiedene 3D Techniken auswählen, ich emuliere mit der Software eine andere Variante als meiner Fernseher eigentlich hat und der Fernseher muss dann auch nochmal emulieren, witziger Weise bietet das aber das beste Ergebniss.
Ansonsten reicht der A10 locker aus um so einen Rechner zu betreiben. Besorg die ein Netzteil in der Klasse um 300W das langt locker.
Kannst ja so eines nemen
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Gut ich habe mich für 1866mhz von Gskill entschieden. Das Netzteil wird dann das A300!


----------



## soth (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Wie sieht es jetzt mit `dem Budget aus?


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

max 600 €.


----------



## soth (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Dann würde ich es grob so machen: Einkaufsliste

Vielleicht kennt jemand noch einen brauchbaren Alternativkühler mit maximal 70mm Höhe, da bin ich überfragt.
Der Big Shuriken würde zwar reinpassen, der Lüfter könnte, dank des optischen Laufwerks aber keine Luft ansaugen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

Bis 70 mm Höhe gibt es nur Top-Blow Kühler 
Big Shuriken, Samuel 17, Noctua NH L9i fallen mir da jetzt ein ...


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Der A10 5800K hat eine TDP von 100 W, da brauchst Du mit solchen Spasskühlern gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## soth (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Der Big Shuriken passt ja eben nicht 
Der Samuel wäre aber eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## Perry (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Dann wechsel doch auf den A10-5700 der dürfte nur geringfügig langsamer sein, hat aber "nur" 65W TDP, das sollte so ein "Spasskühler" schon packen, fürs DVD und Blue Ray schauen langt das locker, da sollte auch ein A8 reichen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Gute Idee, der A10 5700 hat die gleiche integrierte Grafikeinheit (HD7660D), dafür aber nur 65 Watt TDP, das sollte einer der oben verlinkten Kühler schaffen.
Ist ja egal ob die CPU beim Blu Ray schauen 50 oder 55 Grad hat


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

Da die igpu ja vorteile aus schnellem speicher zieht, würde ich zu diesem 2€ teureren kit greifen: http://geizhals.de/639751


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Problem: Der A10 5700 kostet gleich viel oder ist sogar ein bischen teurer bei manchen Shops. Deswegen möchte ich dann eher schon bein 5800k bleiben.


----------



## Perry (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Ja aber er braucht deutlich weniger Strom, wodurch er leichter und vor allem leiser zu kühlen ist


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*



Perry schrieb:


> Ja aber er braucht deutlich weniger Strom, wodurch er leichter und vor allem leiser zu kühlen ist


 Welche Kühler gibt es denn, die in den Silverstone 06B Case reinpassen ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*



ich888 schrieb:


> Bis 70 mm Höhe gibt es nur Top-Blow Kühler
> Big Shuriken, Samuel 17, Noctua NH L9i fallen mir da jetzt ein ...


 
Siehe hier. Solange du nicht übertakten willst, sind die von der Kühlleistung her ausreichend


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Gut dann werde ich wohl den Noctua kaufen Danke euch. Die Zusammenstellung sieht jetzt so aus:

CPU: AMD A10 5800 K
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH L9i
GPU: Integrierte 7660D
Ram: 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-17066U CL11
Mainboard: ASUS F2A85-M, FM2, mATX
HDD: WD Caviar Green 2TB Sata 6Gb/s (Wird nur eingeschaltet, wenn ich es geschwind benötige)
SSD: Samsung 840 128 GB
Blurayplayer: LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray Brenner Bulk
Gehäuse: Silverstone GD06B
Funktastatur und Maus: Logitech K400 (Ich hoffe der ist gut) 
Netzteil:Cougar A 350 Watt
Programm für 3D Bluray: Da weiß ich noch nicht welches gut ist.


----------



## Perry (15. Januar 2013)

Ich lege dir wirklich nahe den 5700er oder einen noch kleineren zu kaufen, die Leistung wirst du für Blue Ray und Internet nicht brauchen, aber den Kühler treibst du in einem so kleinen Gehäuse an die Grenzen. Sprich es wird laut.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Der Noctua NH L9i wird es nicht schaffen, diese CPU ordentlich zu kühlen.


----------



## soth (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Ich würde den Samuel 17 samt A10-5700 nehmen...


----------



## Perry (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Mal ein Zitat von der Hersteller Seite
_Achtung: Der NH-L9 ist ein extrem kompakter, leiser Low-Profile  Kühler, der für die Verwendung in kleinen Gehäusen und HTPC-Umgebungen  entwickelt wurde. Der Kühler verfügt über eine in seiner Klasse  hervorragende Kühlleistung, ist jedoch nicht für Overclocking geeignet  und nur für Prozessoren mit bis zu *65W TDP* (Thermal Design Power) empfohlen. Bitte konsultieren Sie unsere *TDP-Richtlinien*, um zu überprüfen, ob der NH-L9 für Ihre CPU geeignet ist._


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Problem. Der 5700 kostet genau so oder ist sogar teurer als der 5800.  Ich würde dann den von Thermaltake und irgendein Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Welchen Thermaltake möchtest Du nehmen ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Januar 2013)

Welchen Thermaltake Kühler ? 

Tu das einzig vernünftige und nimm die CPU mit 65 Watt TDP. Alles andere macht einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Perry (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Sieh die Nummer doch mal realistisch, boxed kostet der 5700 genauso viel wie der 5800 und takted 400 MHz niedriger, der Grund dafür ist schlicht das er erheblich weniger Strom verbraucht, bei nur geringfügig niedrigerer Leistung.
Der Noctua Kühler ist für so ein kleines Gehäuse sehr gut geeignet, zumal ja auch noch Platz für die Laufwerke und ähnliches brauchst. Wenn der Rechner unter dem Fernseher oder in einem HiFi Rack steht, da willst du doch das er sich gut einfügt neben so Geräten wie AV-Receiver, DVD-Player u.s.w., da ist das von dir gewählte Gehäuse schon mal nicht schlecht, aber wenn du da keinen Radaubruder stehen haben möchtest, dann solltest du wirklich die Komponenten in das System einbauen die weniger Wärme produzieren und folglich auch weniger Kühlbedarf haben.
Ein leistungsstarker Kühler passt ja leider nicht in so ein schickes Gehäuse. Du hast natürlich recht das die Tray des 5700 Variante die teuerste im Preisvergleich ist, aber die sollte man sowieso nicht kaufen. Aber wie ich schon sagte zum Blue Ray schauen und Internet surfen würde auch der A-8 5500 locker ausreichen.


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Also gut. Dann wirds die 5700.


----------



## NussiBussi (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Würde den 5800K -> kannst ihn gerne undervolten und bei einer späteren Verwendung Ocen 
Zudem dieses Mainboard: ASUS F2A85-M Pro, A85X -> Aufgrund des DisplayPorts für höherer Auflösung später


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

Das halte ich für keine gute Idee. Ich glaube nicht dass du die Vcore so weit absenken kannst, dass du auf das Level des A10 5700 kommst.


----------



## NussiBussi (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Selbst wenn er beim Undervolting z.B. "nur" auf 66 TDP, handelt es sich doch dabei nur um die Maximallast + Schubkasten-Einordnung der Hersteller
-> Würde mich auf sowas nicht zu sehr versteifen oder läuft er immer auf Anschlag?


----------



## Diablokiller999 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: HTPC 2013 Zusammenbau, soll 3D-Bluray abspielen können*

Falls es noch wichtig ist:
Ich kriege einen 5800K mit Undervolting (1,28V ) und einem Scythe Kozuti ( nur 4cm hoch ) in ein Super Nintendo Case bei 60°C unter Prime95 
3 40mm-Noiseblocker BlackSilent XM1 bringen noch etwas Luft ins Gehäuse. Lautstärke ist OK, wenn ich die CPU forder dann mit Games, da höre ich die 3000UPM des Scythe nicht ( oder ich zock' das Falsche  )


----------

